
Canadian grocery chain orders 25 Tesla electric Semi trucks - hourislate
https://techcrunch.com/2017/11/18/canadian-grocery-chain-orders-25-tesla-electric-semi-trucks/
======
hourislate
I have a feeling these orders are going to pile up. Many companies could be at
a disadvantage at some point if this takes off. Tesla will give preference to
early adopters for further Truck/Tractor sales. I would imagine they could
also leverage this with trailers that sport solar panel on the roof to help
recharge a battery for refers and even put regenerative braking on trailer
wheels.

I have so many good ideas I wish I could share with Musk concerning this
industry, too bad he is impossible to reach by us simple folks.

